# using tubes in extremely stretched tires???



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

i have a pair of 16x13s that i am stretching 245/45s on, they got the tires mounted, but when a little air leaks out of them (even after using the sealer stuff around the edge) the tire will become unbeaded. after i told a friend of mine about this problem he mentioned someone has used 195s on a 10 inch wheel with tubes to keep it on the beads. how can i do that? and where do i get these types of tubes? i have never heard of this until recently so any information should help!








please dont come in here and say the tire is to narrow or this setup is unsafe. that does not help me.
thanks in advance!


_Modified by lucmb94 at 7:35 AM 7-1-2008_


----------



## Kraz4spd (May 31, 2008)

*Re: using tubes in extremely stretched tires??? (lucmb94)*

Ok you don't want to hear that the tire is too narrow. How about it is just plain unsafe, for the people driving next to you. Put some meat on there for traction because even with tubes when you jump off the line you will more than likely break the beads anyways. Plus becareful you can start being found at fault for an accident if you don't have "satisfactory" tires on your car. Even if it was not your fault. 


_Modified by Kraz4spd at 12:35 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: using tubes in extremely stretched tires??? (Kraz4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraz4spd* »_How about it is just plain unsafe, for the people driving next to you.

lol! I love the part where he says "but when a little air leaks out of them (even after using the sealer stuff around the edge) the tire will become unbeaded".


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: using tubes in extremely stretched tires??? (Servo888)*

maybe you should pull your head out of your ass and get a wider tire or a narrower wheel


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: using tubes in extremely stretched tires??? (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_










your gonna shoot an eye out.


----------



## SLakin (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: using tubes in extremely stretched tires??? (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_the tire is to narrow or this setup is unsafe. 

I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by SLakin at 11:55 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## bigdaddydave (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: using tubes in extremely stretched tires??? (lucmb94)*

Dude, this is so unsafe it's not even funny. It's obvious from your post you already know this is the case. You can't run a tube in a radial tubeless tire and even if you tried it, it would not keep the tire from unbeading off the rim. Buy the approprate size tires. The car will handle better anyway. If you don't want to hear that, then don't expect a real world answer.










_Modified by bigdaddydave at 8:44 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

never heard of that, i havent stretched anything that crazy but did have one set come unbeaded just sitting in the garage after mounting, dismounted,cleaned it remounted and never had a prob.
did have to get a flat fixed and it beaded up super easy after it had been run for a while "stretched"


----------

